# Dragon Blood for the Sacrament of Apotheosis (Spoilers)



## Samuel Cole (Aug 26, 2017)

In Adventure 8, we learned that performing the Sacrament of Apotheosis requires the sacrifice of a lion, a whale, an eagle, and a dragon and using their blood to paint words on the subject of the ritual. This is awesome not only because of the four-elements theme (earth, water, air, and fire), but also because it makes the ritual quite difficult to do - even if my PCs thought that becoming a diety was a good idea, it's really hard to find a dragon to sacrifice.

Then, in Adventure 11, Grandis Komanov has the runes painted on her and ready to go, and the people of Alais Primos are using it nearly every day. I know that the first question my players are going to ask is, "Where are they getting all that dragon blood from?!"

In our game, there are exactly five dragons in existence:

Inatch the Hex-Eater (Harkover)
Gradiax the Steel Lord (Pemberton)
Terakalir (Gradiax's daughter)
Ulharaja (a PC who turned herself into a dragon)
Inatch (Ulharaja's younger brother who is named after Harkover)

Any ideas how to handle this continuity problem?


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 27, 2017)

Jars of dried dragon blood. The Clergy stockpiled the hell out of it, kept it in a vault, and then forgot about it when their first attempt to use the sacrament went horribly wrong. Add a little water, pump some positive energy into it, and you're good to go.


----------

